
Please don't say “going forward”, say “henceforth” - gjvc
Such use of language to appear important has become cliched and desperate-sounding.  Please try to keep the English language alive and well, and keep a broad vocabulary.  It helps to ehnance the creative thinking process.
======
jlg23
> Please try to keep the English language alive and well

Which English language? British? US-American? Guyanese? Canadian? Those are
just the once spoken in areas I lived in and they all differ.

This reminds me on my English teacher who told me that nobody says "coffee to
go" but "takeaway coffee", only to be replaced by another teacher the
following year who insisted on "coffee to go". A few years later I spent some
time in the US and the UK - and saw that both versions were used in both
countries.

Edit: Let' just use French - sounds much nicer anyway ;)

------
riebschlager
While we're on the topic, please stop saying the following: Unicorn, Disrupt,
Hacker/Hacking/Hackathon, and Freemium.

